# Belts



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got my self a new belt buts its very rigid and hurts a little ,is there anyway to soften belts up a little ?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Use it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i put baby oil on one of mine , dont whatever you do put baby oil on :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The more you use and wear it the better it will become.


----------

